

Lost backstage at the O2... LonDumb Part III - trickaduu
http://trickaduu.com/2012/12/21/londumb-part-iii/

======
kevbam
Good read!I never heard of a triple A ticket before. How did you manage to get
that?

~~~
trickaduu
Connections, the only way to go!

